# Anyone know how to overclock "ECS GeForce 7050M-M V2.0" ???



## tylerward (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone know how to overclock "ECS GeForce 7050M-M V2.0" ???


I can't find the FSB or Multiplier settings ANYWHERE!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

if there not in the bios then the boards just not overclockable and the only way to get around this, is overclock in windows download Nvidia system tools


----------



## tylerward (Jul 27, 2008)

Good Idea! Thanks!


----------



## tylerward (Jul 28, 2008)

nTune worked great... I was able to OC from 2.8GHz to 3.1GHz, 11% increase. Thanks again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem


----------



## grickson (Aug 4, 2008)

howd you get nTune to work on the ECS 7050M-M motherboard? I keep getting Errors..
specifically "ERROR: Unknown SEEPROM Device(DevId=1420c2)" it will pop up twice and then nTune will run but there are a lot of things I couldnt use..like voltages and etc..


----------



## tylerward (Aug 4, 2008)

grickson: 

nTune gives me those two popups too as well. All voltage and things like that I can't change, only the FSB from 200 to 222 (222 is stable but _have stock cooling_ so I wanna keep my overclock at a minimum. It lets me also change the HT multiplier and memory timings but that's it.

200 to 222 with a 14x is 2.79GHz to 3.10GHz


----------



## grickson (Aug 4, 2008)

is it stable? i upped my fsb to 212..but my HT is too high and is probably causing instability because it keeps freezing up. what is your HT multiplier? and what speed is your RAM running on?


----------



## tylerward (Aug 5, 2008)

My HT is 5x, won't lemme change it. My fsb 222 is completely stable. Done benchmarking, overnight, and gaming tests. Works fine at 3.1GHz with stock cooling.


----------



## Magnumz (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got the same motherboard on Sunday and was interested in how to OC it as well.  I pulled up Ntune but seemed like it wouldn't work, but seems like it did for you.  I got a AM2 5200+ and going to see if I can hit 3ghz.  I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Magnumz (Aug 21, 2008)

So, you can't save the OC setting in Ntune, I had my computer locking up everytime it booted and tried to execute the oc settings.  But when you change it on the fly I got my AM2 5200+ to 3 ghz and my 9600 GT OC from 675mhz to 763mhz Core clock as well as 1971 mhz shader memory.  And I could still run 3dmark06, went from 8400 score to 9480 after OC'ing.  So I would assume it was stable to run all the way through 3dmark06.


----------



## cybersonic (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please help - I am a NOOB*

Ok guys my system setup is:

ECS GeForce7050M-M V2.0
AMD Phenom X4 9750
Kingston 4Gig DDR2 PC6400 800MHz
Antec Basiq 550W Plus Power Supply
BFG Nvidia GeForce GTX 260

I downloaded CPU-Z and ran it to see, but it shows that my multiplier is X6 and my core speed is roughly over 1Ghz, is that right?  I then download another cpu speed test and it showed 2.4Ghz which I was glad.  Why did CPU-Z show my cpu running so low?  I look into my Bios and everything is set Auto and the HT is at 200 (Max is 1000).  What should the bios setting be for my cpu.  I heard only Black Edition Quad can be OC, unfortunately I believe my cpu is not the Black Edition.  Does anybody know what setting my bios should be for this cpu?  Does anybody know if there is an alternative in overclocking my cpu?  Thanks.


----------



## tylerward (Oct 5, 2008)

vista users do this....

go to start > run > and put in c:\Users\USERNAME\appdata
Then go to Local > NVIDIA Corporation > nTune then Profiles.

Take the file you have your settings saved on (example: settings.nsu) Open it with Notepad.

Change what you want in here and save it. You get better results, I'll explain.

*[BoardConfiguration]
Version=200
CPU=40f33
MCP=1127
GPU=NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a 

[ClockSettings]
FSBMHZ=228* <-- my Front Side Buse
*AGPMHZ=2500
PCIe2MHZ=0*
*TRAS=15* <-- This and the ones before GPUCOREMHZ are for Memory)
*TRCD=5
TRP=5
TRC=12
TWR=3
TRRD=2
TRWT=2
TWTR=2
TWRRD=0
TWRWR=1
TRDRD=0
TREF=0
GPUCOREMHZ=815* <-- if you want to OC your graphics card, put the STABLE "core" here
*GPUMEMMHZ=2300* <-- Put the Memory core in here
*HTMULTIPLIER=3* <-- recommended to use 3 since it's below 1,000MHz

*[VoltageSettings]* <--- don't mess with the settings below
*CPUVOLTAGE=-1
NFORCEVOLTAGE=-1
MEMVOLTAGE=1
AGPVOLTAGE=-1
AUXVOLTAGE=-1
CPUFAN=-1
AUXFAN1=-1
HTCPUSPPVOL=-1
HTSPPMCPVOL=-1
NFORCEFAN=-1
AUX1FAN=-1
AUX2FAN=-1
GPUFANPERIOD=0
GPUFAN3D=0
GPUFAN2D=0*




Save it. When you open nTune you'll see your settings to everything you just set. Then all you gotta do it is set it to start when your computer turns on and you'll always have these settings. *NOTE* This is for over clocking and experienced users only. I am not responsible if you mess your stuff up.


----------



## tylerward (Apr 17, 2009)

Got a new CPU a few days ago: AMD Phenom II X3 710 (2.6GHz). I freaking love it!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 17, 2009)

tylerward said:


> Got a new CPU a few days ago: AMD Phenom II X3 710 (2.6GHz). I freaking love it!



did u OC that?  how far did she go?


----------



## tylerward (Apr 17, 2009)

suraswami said:


> did u OC that?  how far did she go?



3.1GHz


----------



## kitana (Oct 10, 2009)

tylerward said:


> Got a new CPU a few days ago: AMD Phenom II X3 710 (2.6GHz). I freaking love it!



are you still running the Phenom II X3 710 on the ECS GeForce 7050M-M V2.0?


----------

